# Colour Vision Standards & Policing



## Meridian (2 Oct 2007)

I've always dreamed about being a cop.  Since way back when Mom used to tell me "You can do anything you set your heart to".

That said, it would appear that was a wonderful lie. Welcome to life.   

I am a "CV3" in CF-Med-Speak.   Colour Vision Unsafe.   I see colours, just not as many as most people.   
From what I understand, a lot of major police forces require safe colour vision, and test for it during recruitment.  The issue here is that most recruiting documents seem to gloss over and simply talk about "medical" and that a "test will be performed".

Are there any full-fledged forces within Canada that do not have specific colour vision requirements?   

Cheers,

S


----------



## Snaketnk (2 Oct 2007)

I personally doubt it. I, too, am CV3, and I have a very hard time accurately describing the colour of a car. That is an essential skill in any civil enforcment organization.


----------



## noneck (3 Oct 2007)

The definitive test is the Farnsworth D15, the Ishihara (Colourplates with numbers) isn't. However it is the most used test!

Speaking from personal experience I can not see anything in the Ishihara plates, however I have no problems with the D15 at all. It was explained that it's not my vision that is faulty it's that a certain percentage of males brains can't distinguish the shape patterns in the plates.

So if you haven't had the D15 yet then rush out and have it done, it takes about 2 minutes.

Noneck


----------



## xo31@711ret (3 Oct 2007)

With recruiting medical, we (as of last year anyway, and most like still do) use the plates (book) first on all candidates to determine if there is a colour deficiency. If so, then the farnswarth is used to determine if CV2 or CV3.


----------



## noneck (4 Oct 2007)

I am a CV1 and used the D15 test for both the CF and the Force.

Noneck


----------



## Meridian (6 Oct 2007)

Yes, I'm CV3, and did both tests....   I had just heard rumour that some Forces may not test/require colour vision standards....


----------

